# Update on Shot Gun Fred from the BBQ Guru



## Greg Rempe (Apr 21, 2008)

I got this email from Bob Trudnak just a few minutes ago...it is an update on Fred's condition...for those who are no up to speed, Fred suffered a stroke at the Pork in the Park Comp that a lot of our BBQ Central Members competed in this past weekend:
_
Shotgun Fred is doing well considering what happened. The Stroke on Friday Morning was caused by blood pressure and he had two blood vessels break in his brain. Thank God they were not bad enough to where the Doctors had to preform surgery. They are currently trying to stabilize his blood pressure and then they can move him from Salisbury to Abington Hospital, back here in PA. The good news is that he is showing progress of movement and feeling on his left side. Shotgun is and has always been a fighter and we need your prayers to help him along. I will be in touch.

Bob_


----------



## Diva Q (Apr 21, 2008)

Lots of prayers.


----------



## wittdog (Apr 21, 2008)

Thoughts being sent


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Apr 21, 2008)

Thoughts from here too.


----------



## Rag1 (Apr 21, 2008)

I hope they have that 1st place trophy sitting in his room.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 22, 2008)

That sounds like improvement to me.  Keep fighting SGF.


----------

